# Fox Undercover: Lawerence Deputy Chief



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Did anyone else see the report that fox did? They followed the Deputy Chief around for a week and logged all his station time, and what time he went home, where he went during the day. I tried to find a link for it, but was unsuccessful. Oh and of course they mention how much money he makes every year. I did miss the last few minutes so I was wondering how they ended it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I heard the ads for it on the radio but didn't actually watch it on TV (I was doing laundry last night)...isn't this the same guy that Channel 5 picked on a few months ago for driving his take-home to a union meeting or something like that? :roll:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Try this SPD.
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1476067&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

F*ck the media! They really seem to be bashing you guys in Mass. We get bashing here, but the don't follow us around and shit...Or maybe they just havent aired it yet..I will turn on the news tonight and hear "on duty CT cop seen going into strip club"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> F*ck the media! They really seem to be bashing you guys in Mass. We get bashing here, but the don't follow us around and shit...Or maybe they just havent aired it yet..I will turn on the news tonight and hear "on duty CT cop seen going into strip club"


 You mean on duty CT cop caught stripping at club


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Just look at the mail carriers caught driving around and smoking the reefer while on the job in Belmont, Dohhhh!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Yea i saw it... They had him on tape going to breakfast every morning with the Chief and then going home every morning at 10:00am for the day. They showed him hiding his unmarked in his garage. They also pointed out that he is 68, that he got a 5 year exemption from the city for his years of service. They busted the poor guy's balls. He has been on the job for 38 years, and his chief is happy with the job he is doing and has no complaints. Let him be. He is getting his job done. That Mike Beaudett is an ASSHOLE. I hope somebody gives him his someday. He needs to learn that everything is not so cut and dry.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya Beaudett and Howie Carr are Lovers.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I'm not condoning what Mike Beaudette does in his Fox reporting or the Deputy Chief's actions after breakfast with the chief, but.......*

*The guy makes about 110K/yr, he gets to stay an extra 5 years till he's 70. That's over an extra 550K over the 5 year period. No wonder he wants to stay working 1 hour per day. This probably pisses off some underling who thinks they should be moved up into that Deputy Chief position but can't because this guy is stuck like a piece of greenery in your teeth and going nowhere fast. Seems like this underling had Mike B. on speed dial. *

*I see street level cops in the news on here all the time and you guys kick their bag in if they screw up or slack off and get caught. What this Deputy Chief did is WRONG, dead WRONG, and you guys defend him? It's not like he's in the station parking lot taking a nap, he's at home and being paid when he's supposed to be doing his J-O-B. He'd hand you your walking papers if he caught you doing the exact same thing, don't forget it. *

*Like Beaudette or Carr, you got to admit they expose alot of dirt, corruption, mismanagement & waste that normally went under the radar screen for years. Like them or hate them, they are a necessary evil in our society which we need. Just my .02 cents on the subject. HC*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think he sleeps with Janet Wu.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I think he sleeps with Janet Wu.


Can't be... I'm sleeping with Janet Wu.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

whatever happened to the concept of situational awareness - this guy should get fired for being follow-ed for 7 days and taped -

He has his head so far up his ass that he did not even know that he was being followed. In uniform, in a cruiser - and going home to sleep - he should have been more aware of his surrounding


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *I'm not condoning what Mike Beaudette does in his Fox reporting or the Deputy Chief's actions after breakfast with the chief, but.......*
> 
> *The guy makes about 110K/yr, he gets to stay an extra 5 years till he's 70. That's over an extra 550K over the 5 year period. No wonder he wants to stay working 1 hour per day. This probably pisses off some underling who thinks they should be moved up into that Deputy Chief position but can't because this guy is stuck like a piece of greenery in your teeth and going nowhere fast. Seems like this underling had Mike B. on speed dial. *
> 
> ...


Never kicked the bag in of anyone based on info from the media.

Ultimately hate Howie Carr who attacks everyone.Some of it accurate some of it BS.

Beaudette really doesn't amount to a blip on my radar.

Two sides to every story though and I hardly ever beleive the media side.

Every faction of the media wether being television.newspaper,or radio is extreme sensationalism and mismanaged statements.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

my question is this, why did they zero in him?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> my question is this, why did they zero in him?


he's a cop, he makes a lot of money.. and when they come up to question him its obvious he aint gonna be out running them


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

When your on top of the ladder your ass is more exposed than those on the bottom.


----------

